# Male looking for a Female texting buddy



## fclevski99 (Aug 13, 2012)

i have a hadr time talking to girls. its not because im weird or crazy or anything like that. its because im shy and 99% of the time i cant relate to them there for i cant get a conversation going with them. i just want some one that could really help me out and help me figure how i can talk to more girls.

if intrested send me a message.


----------

